# Travel Talk > High, Lows and Extremes >  Weekly Sentiment Report: The Price Cycle

## Watints

The price cycle is the path prices take from low to high and back to low again. I use investor sentiment to define the price cycle. At market lows, investors are typically bearish, and at market highs, they are overly bullish.

----------


## SoskaMoo

It really is a great forum. I love this place!

----------


## donaldyates

Very interesting..

----------


## davidsmith36

The value cycle is the way costs take from low to high and back to low once more. I utilize speculator estimation to characterize the value cycle. At market lows, financial specialists are commonly bearish, and at market highs, they are excessively bullish.

----------


## sankalppatil732

The price cycle is the path prices take from low to high and back to low again. I use investor sentiment to define the price cycle.

----------


## luishuang

Can't agree more!

----------

